# who knows of Lithochromis (Hap.) xantopteryx Makombe



## SeriousCichlids (Mar 1, 2009)

hey guys,
I was wondering if any one has heard of the victorian called Lithochromis (Hap) Xantopteryx Makombe? I have been looking around for info and pics for this cichlid and can't seem to find it, even on forum. If any one can send me a link or even pics, that would be great, thanks


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Try this spelling >>> Lithochromis xanthopteryx Makombe

Link >>> http://cichlidnews.com/issues/2010jan/whatsnew.html

Link >>> http://www.safhl.net/davesfish/images/L ... pteryx.jpg


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi It is makobe island and not Makombe
this is a rock dwelling fish having almost the smae habits than a nyererei but being more peaceful.
xris


----------

